# Need advice on EVERYTHING



## campchair (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all,
I am nearing retirement, and I have a new shop under construction. It is 18' X 30' and is 2 story (The design was site dictated. I literally live in town on the side of a mountain here is N. Alabama.) I have a unique problem: I need a floor. My shop is built on a conventional foundation. A slab was out of the question; extremely steep sloping lot + property lines. I could not put in a roll-up door for that same reason, but I don't plan on working on anything that large. The shop has OSB manufactured rafters on both the ground floor and the upper floor, rated to more than the solid wood so I could avoid support columns on the ground floor. Top floor is to be a combined leather working shop (I make holsters and gun accessories) a design area, and a studio for my Son-in-Law who is a graphic artist. The floor at present is 3/4" ply over the rafters on both floors. Any suggestions on what I need to put down on the plywood? Also, any tips, suggeste reading, etc, on setting up a shop and layout and design would be helpful. I've have been a part-time gunsmith for 40+ years, was a full time tool-and-die maker for 15 (still have all my mikes, parallels, and indicators; comes in handy) , and presently work in engineering. I plan to specialize in box and case making to pattern-making tolerances. Thanks, Campchair


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
18x30... nice size little shop. The way I read your post is the wood work will be taking place on the lower level. I doubt you will have a problem unless you start putting in some really heavy equipment. Table saw and lathe may be the biggest headache. In those cases you can probably spread the load out by placing the equipment on a 1/8" steel plate. 3/4 plywood would also work for this but creates something of a trip hazard, not particularly desirable around a table saw. 
Maybe some of the european members can chime in on this one. Europe has been dealing with point loading problems for years. 
Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm no floor expert what about putting down another layer of 3/4" plywood, then putting down some garage floor tile; 

Something like this maybe:

Garage flooring

That extra layer should be enough strength in case you get any metal working equipment.

I'm also retired from the metal working trade 20 years as a Tool & Die/Mold Maker; now I do computer network engineering. (Just waiting for the second retirement) :yes2:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Bill.


----------

